# So, I love what this guy is doing



## talltreesandtea (Apr 15, 2017)

Ive been following his channel for about a year? now. Something like that.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 15, 2017)

Is there anything more than nature and this guys dog? I'm confused what the point of this post is....


----------



## talltreesandtea (Apr 16, 2017)

Maybe I posted this in the wrong forum. I just wanted to point out this guys channel under wilderness survival, as he's living in the woods a few miles out of a town full time; and has been the last year. Anyone interested in this lifestyle might get something out of his channel.
That's all.


----------



## Tude (Apr 16, 2017)

talltreesandtea said:


> Maybe I posted this in the wrong forum. I just wanted to point out this guys channel under wilderness survival, as he's living in the woods a few miles out of a town full time; and has been the last year. Anyone interested in this lifestyle might get something out of his channel.
> That's all.



um yeah you did good - it is a lovely water brook/overfalls but not really saying what it's about or anything. Where is this btw? I have several up my way in upstate NY. Curious to where the is? Thanks!!


----------



## talltreesandtea (Apr 16, 2017)

Tude said:


> um yeah you did good - it is a lovely water brook/overfalls but not really saying what it's about or anything. Where is this btw? I have several up my way in upstate NY. Curious to where the is? Thanks!!



Not too sure where in the states this guy is, I get the feeling he's near Texas but not sure. Lol, I just took a look at the video I posted and realized it's not one of his many with a descriptive title like "Another day living in the forest" no wonder people are confused. Oops.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 16, 2017)

Just watched a video he posted on Jul 29, 2016, and he says he's in eastern Kentucky.


----------

